# Another One Down



## REC (Jun 5, 2016)

I bought a pair of Cycle-Trucks off this site last year - one a '46, the other a '52 - mainly because the seller didn't want to sell one separately, and I wanted the '52. It would serve as the basis for a big basket sibling for the '52 I already had. Photos show the two (with the big basket not having the chainguard in place, then the 'big basket alone with the guard).

Thanks for looking!










REC

View attachment 324854

View attachment 324855


----------



## mruiz (Jun 6, 2016)

Very nice trucks REC.


----------



## REC (Jun 19, 2016)

Got the right rear fender for the CT2, and now the gap at the chain guard is proper. Another shining example of things that bite you when you least expect it!



A couple of double shots too...








REC


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 22, 2016)

Really well done; SHARP!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice work Roland, looks great!


----------



## mruiz (Jun 23, 2016)

Fenders are getting hard to find.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 24, 2016)

Great job, Roland.


----------



## REC (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for the comments. These are my special interest bicycles. I like pretty much anything with pedals and two wheels, but the intrigue of these has been there since I was a kid.
REC


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks a ton for sharing, Roland. Been a number of times now during the process that I have referred to your posts on SchwinnBF. Extremely helpful.


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 27, 2016)

Those are a sweet pair of trucks REC !
I take it you did the restorations?


----------



## REC (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Those are a sweet pair of trucks REC !
> I take it you did the restorations?




Yeah, nobody volunteered.  It keeps me occupied and my wife is able to find me pretty much anytime (aside from the trips to Ace Hardware!) I'm not really in a rush.

I still have two more Cycle-Trucks ('39 & '48) in boxes and another one ('50) on the floor that need to be done.... The volunteer line forms to the left!  Be careful not to step on the guy's feet in front of you...

Thanks for asking.

REC

PS: That's just the Cycle-Trucks! Got some other problems... er, projects as well.


----------

